# BBK - Let's Get Hench



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Reet lads and ladies,

Thought i'd start up my own training log so that I can track how i'm doing etc and get some (valued) third party feedback and critisim :laugh:

*Background:*

*Age:* 26

*Height:* 5'8"

*Bodyfat:* 15.1% (machine says)

*Training Since:* Jan '10

*Days Training:* Around 4-5 P/W & Sometimes cardio thrown in on 1 day with a T5 for extra energy.

*Weight:* 84.4kg

*PB:* Bench - 82.5 X1 / Squat - 110kg X8 / Deadlift - 165kg X1

*Goals:*

Currently aiming for 14st then going to maybe have a small cut. After hitting 14st and having small cut, aiming for 15st but ideally in a few years time i'd like to be aiming for 18st or close to.

Not looking for alot of definition, just definition of chest, small definition of abs, but generally to just be a lump.

*Supplements:*

Whey Protein & AAS.

Few cycles under belt consisting of: Sustanon 250 / Test Cyp / Test Prop & Tren Ace / Test Enth

First cycle was using a banned lab, didn't gain alot of weight until used Enhancement Labs test cyp and blew up like a gas leaked house. Currently using another banned lab's test enth and gained around 4lb. Currently cruising on some ROHM TTM (100mg Test Cyp / 100mg Tren Enth / 100mg Mast Enth) for 5 weeks before getting back on some Pro Chem TT400 as off on holiday 5 weeks before and want to get one more cycle in before a long break.

*Diet:*

Previous diet isn't the best at all, try to eat around 4-5 meals a day but normally find myself eating all day from bits of fruit to big Onken fat free yoghurts.

Currently go thru 4 pints of semi skimmed a day, as well as drinking around 2 litres of water.

Not really too much of a drinker unless i'm out for something special, even then I don't tend to drink beer, normally Grey Goose vodka or Courvoisier on the rocks.

Try to eat as much chicken, beef & turkey as possible, i'm a fussy eater so at time's it's hard as if I eat too much of something i'll go off it for a while.

*Training:*

Training will vary, some times i'll do arms on a seperate day, or I will miss out legs for 9 days or so. I also like to vary my days up so 1 week i'll do chest, next week on a monday i'll do shoulders and shuffle the routine up.

Normally find working to failiure get's myself good results, where I let myself down at times is not eating enough at times due to lazyness, something which i'm forcing myself to do as I need to hit goals rather than being stale.

Sometimes I also train on a Friday, depending on my work rota.

Monday - Chest & Tri's & Abs

Tuesday - Shoulders

Wednesday - Back & Bi's & Abs

Thursday - Cardio

Sat - Legs & Abs

After having a session il report my weights, reps, sets and order of exercises so you get a decent picture.

Welcome to all comments or critisim


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

*28-5-2011*










*14-6-2011*


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

I would swap tuesdays with wednesdsys work. Lot of stress on the tri's there in 2 days. Good luck with everything bro


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers mate, will do.

Do find that if I don't warm up fully on shoulders i'll get a sharp pain in shoulder forcing me to stop...


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

This seems to be workin

For me at the mo, 4 day split

Sat off

Sun- chest/triceps

Mon off

Tue back/biceps

Wed off

Thurs shoulders

Fri legs/ biceps/abs


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a lot of abs mate. Will be subscribing so keep it updated and good luck


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

nice tats mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Meat-eater said:


> This seems to be workin
> 
> For me at the mo, 4 day split
> 
> ...


I can't train on a Sunday, hence why I try fit everything all in the main week.. Will have a shuffle around and see how it goes...



Sk1nny said:


> That's a lot of abs mate. Will be subscribing so keep it updated and good luck


Not a big area so trying to hit them hard with it, only really do 3 sets on there..



big steve said:


> nice tats mate


Cheers mate, expensive body lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Done some fasted cardio today, also took x2 Chest-Eze, 3 Pro Plus & 75mg Aspirin before...

Done 30min jog & walk due to shin pumps, 15min on cross trainer at varied intensity and 10min on bike high intensity then 5min on rower taking it easy then polished off with a sauna for 10min....

felt real good then got some chest and tri's later...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Decent workout today and hit a new pb on flat bench considering it's the 2nd time I trained chest this week (trained it on Tuesday).... Got 90kg X1 on flat today... Had a small workout on chest today as dropped keys down back of radiator at gym LOL

*Flat Bench*

*
*

Warm up set - 20kg - 10reps

Warm up set - 40kg - 8reps

2nd set - 60kg - 6 reps

3rd set - 85kg - 3 reps

4th set - 87.5kg - 2reps

5th set - 90kg - 1 rep

6th set - 80kg - 3 reps

7th set - 70kg - 6 reps

8th set - 60kg - 12 reps

*Incline Dumbells*

*
*

1st set - 25kg - 10 reps

2nd set - 28kg - 8 reps

3rd set - 28kg - 6 reps

4th set - 25kg - 10 reps

5th set - 25kg - 10 reps

Cable Flyes

1st set - 34kg - 10 reps

2nd set - 34kg- 10 reps

3rd set - 34kg - 10reps

*Crunches*

1st set - 12 reps

2nd set 12 reps

3rd set 10 reps


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a lot of sets there mate. Well done on the pb


----------

